# Keeping GCs in their seat



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Does anyone have any tricks to get GC springs in their seats when you lift the car? When I jack the car up, I have to hold the spring in the upper perch, with the thrust bearing in straight, and slowly lower the car, and make sure the spring goes into the lower perch straight. This is only in the front, and on a B14 SE-R. I have 8" springs in the front. I've noticed on a B13 with 8" springs, but with GC camber plates, this was not needed. The car is lowered 1" from stock.


----------

